# Athens pics???



## petertalke (May 9, 2008)

Hello!  I am visitng Athens soon and would enjoy knowing any great palces to take pics?  If you have any nice shots...post em here with location.  Thanks!  Pete


----------



## saltface (May 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it looks like the rest of Georgia.


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2008)

You're asking about info on a specific location so I moved your thread out of the General Gallery into the Locations Forum. OK?


----------

